# mandrel stuck



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Flood the pipe with city pressure water.


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree, you need high pressure from 1 side (either water or air) and muscle on the end that the mandrel was being fed from. Don't continue to pull by whatever it is you are stuck on.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

try hooking it up to a tugger


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

What's a mandrel?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

you can maybe just saw cut the sidewalk, and cut out the pipe quicker than fighting it for days and then having to dig it up anyways. dont like them mandrels. rags do the same thing.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

blueheels2 said:


> What's a mandrel?


Here is a page of different types of conduit mandrels.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...s?q=mandrel+conduit&gbv=2&hl=en&safe=off&sa=G


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I was wondering how you can get a mandrill stuck. Then I saw it was mandrel.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

blueheels2 said:


> What's a mandrel?


I thing you pull through the pipe to prove that it's as big throughout the whole length as it's supposed to be so you won't ruin the wire. Some mandrels also clean out debris, and some are designed for prespreading lube. The solid one the OP is describing is mostly just for proving. It should normally be preceded by the brush or cleaning type so that the proving mandrel doesn't get jammed up by little pebbles and debris.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i guess the mandrel prooved the conduit isnt the same diameter the entire length. if you try to pull too hard and it wont move you might end up with a bigger problem such as the string breaking then the thing is really stuck in there. use water mike marc said


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i've done lots of duct bank work; NEVER try to pull a hard mandrel thru conduit. heated PVC pipe always loses some of its original shape. not worth the risk.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We pull a ball of rags through first then maybe a flexible mandrel.








I never tried to pull a mandrill through a pipe they would probable get really pissed.




Dennis Alwon said:


> I was wondering how you can get a mandrill stuck. Then I saw it was mandrel.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info MD. I've never used one of those. I have used the foam carriers but I guess none of the work that I have been involved in is that critical.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

blueheels2 said:


> Thanks for the info MD. I've never used one of those. I have used the foam carriers but I guess none of the work that I have been involved in is that critical.


I have a feeling here that someone drug a hard proving mandrel through before they swabbed the pipe clean.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

So,a new guy comes on here to ask us to help him out. And he can't even come back and tell us how it went?????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BEAMEUP said:


> So,a new guy comes on here to ask us to help him out. And he can't even come back and tell us how it went?????


Of course not! He's on to bigger and better things now.


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

I have worked in some jurisdictions, where the power company makes you pull a mandrel throuhg the pipe (with a power company offficial present) befor they will release the work order to install there primary feeds. One that comes to mind is Memphis, Tennessee area.


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

Morghann said:


> Quick....
> Do you have any tips on how to remove a 6" solid 3 3/4" wide AL mandrel from PVC pipe burried under dirt and concrete?
> They have a string on both ends.
> They have tried pull forward, pull back.
> ...


What sizi pipe & how long is the run?


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry, just realized this is an old post!:thumbsup:


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

Just wnted to add that if the run is short & of a substatial size pipe you could glue some 3/4" pvc together from opposite end & try to push it back past the point of obstruction. This has worked for me & is fairly cheap, depending on the length of the run. :thumbsup:


----------

